# Sinn 103 Owners Step In - 103 ST Acrylic vs 103 ST SA



## Vette Enthusiast

I am contemplating the purchase of my first Sinn watch for my 50th birthday. I have come down to the Sinn 103 ST Acrylic or the 103 ST SA on black leather strap. I am really into dive watches but want a nice chronograph. The 103 hits all the marks for me. I am torn on the 103 ST Acrylic with its tool like appearance and domed acrylic crystal with friction bezel vs the more refined SA ST with sapphire crystal and click bezel. Thoughts from those of your who own them. I cannot make up my mind. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Geof3

Vette Enthusiast said:


> I am contemplating the purchase of my first Sinn watch for my 50th birthday. I have come down to the Sinn 103 ST Acrylic or the 103 ST SA on black leather strap. I am really into dive watches but want a nice chronograph. The 103 hits all the marks for me. I am torn on the 103 ST Acrylic with its tool like appearance and domed acrylic crystal with friction bezel vs the more refined SA ST with sapphire crystal and click bezel. Thoughts from those of your who own them. I cannot make up my mind. Thanks in advance for your advice.


Boils down to personal preference. One could argue the scratch factor of acrylic, but that can be easily remedied with polywatch. To that, my acrylic was never an issue. The acrylic 103 is the classic. Derived from the Breguet and Heuer chronos of the day, the 103 acrylic has that vintage look and feel. http://wornandwound.com/2013/03/06/sinn-103-st-flieger-chronograph-review/

The SA's are great and more refined as a whole. Just a modern take on a classic. One downside of the SA is the screwdown pushers. Turns a few off. To each their own. Can't go wrong with either IMO.


----------



## cb23

the acrylic looks so warm and inviting. thats what I would do if I had more money.


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Vette Enthusiast said:


> I am contemplating the purchase of my first Sinn watch for my 50th birthday. I have come down to the Sinn 103 ST Acrylic or the 103 ST SA on black leather strap. I am really into dive watches but want a nice chronograph. The 103 hits all the marks for me. I am torn on the 103 ST Acrylic with its tool like appearance and domed acrylic crystal with friction bezel vs the more refined SA ST with sapphire crystal and click bezel. Thoughts from those of your who own them. I cannot make up my mind. Thanks in advance for your advice.


I went acrylic and couldn't be happier the sapphire just seems too plain to me the acrylic has character









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jivetkr

I just got a 356 with the acrylic and it's awesome. I used to be a huge acrylic hater but it really is special. I think the 103 looks better in the st sa version though. It just looks so classy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

Thanks for the reply guys. I am surprised at the number of 103 ST Acrylic fans thus far. I must say, there is something about acrylic that adds character to a vintage time piece. I have owned watches that look vintage but use a high dome sapphire and they just do not look the same. Can someone comment on the action of the friction bezel on the 103 ST. Is it smooth or are there detents as you rotate the bezel. Having owned a UN Marine Chronograph for a few years, I am not adverse to screw down pushers on the SA but I can see the ST's pushers being more immediate and easier to use at a moments notice.


----------



## blowfish89

According to Nicole from Sinn, the 103 acrylic is the first watch designed by the company and by Herr Sinn and is the true classic choice. It has remained largely unaltered through the last fifty years and is a one watch solution imo. Plus who really likes screwdown pushers?



If you want a sapphire 103, pick the limited edition blue one. Its pretty amazing.


----------



## consum3r

I've got both and I must admit I my Acrylic version gets the most wrist time. It's not quite the scratch magnet a lot of people think they are, and as stated before, a bit of Polywatch and it's good as new. The friction bezel is smooth with no clicks or detents.

If you like your crystal to "disappear", then sapphire with the AR coating is the way to go (see pic below). The screw down pushers are a bit of a PITA, but if not used frequently is not a deal breaker (and can just be left unscrewed unless going into water). The bezel on my SA is also friction type, but newer ones have a "captive" bezel which I have yet to handle. (Also of note, the Acrylic bezel is count-up while the SA bezel is count-down)

The Acrylic is very legible and I like the "vintage" feel of the crystal and bezel as well as the way the numbers and indices "distort" at the edge of the crystal. For me, it's also a bit more versatile regarding matching to outfits & occasions with just attitude or a strap change.









For myself, I went with both Acrylic and Sapphire (both friction bezel type) ... plus a hybrid (Acrylic 103 with bezel from an SA).
If I were to stick to one, I'd stay with the acrylic.
If you must have sapphire, the new blue LE is probably the way to go (I'm waiting for someone to get tired of theirs).


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

consum3r said:


> I've got both and I must admit I my Acrylic version gets the most wrist time. It's not quite the scratch magnet a lot of people think they are, and as stated before, a bit of Polywatch and it's good as new. The friction bezel is smooth with no clicks or detents.
> 
> If you like your crystal to "disappear", then sapphire with the AR coating is the way to go (see pic below). The screw down pushers are a bit of a PITA, but if not used frequently is not a deal breaker (and can just be left unscrewed unless going into water). The bezel on my SA is also friction type, but newer ones have a "captive" bezel which I have yet to handle. (Also of note, the Acrylic bezel is count-up while the SA bezel is count-down)
> 
> The Acrylic is very legible and I like the "vintage" feel of the crystal and bezel as well as the way the numbers and indices "distort" at the edge of the crystal. For me, it's also a bit more versatile regarding matching to outfits & occasions with just attitude or a strap change.
> 
> View attachment 5530657
> 
> 
> For myself, I went with both Acrylic and Sapphire (both friction bezel type) ... plus a hybrid (Acrylic 103 with bezel from an SA).
> If I were to stick to one, I'd stay with the acrylic.
> If you must have sapphire, the new blue LE is probably the way to go (I'm waiting for someone to get tired of theirs).


Awesome info and insight here. Thank you. I am leaning toward the ST Acrylic.


----------



## dukerules

I've owned both the St acrylic and the St Sa. They are both great, underrated chronographs. I currently own, and love, the acrylic. The beautiful acrylic alone makes the watch. Add in the sweet anodized bezel, the non-screw down pushers, and the fact that it's a functionally thinner watch, not to mention the fact that it's cheaper, and I think it's an easy decision.


----------



## Geof3

I can say, I just sold my 103st only because I bought the blue SA. Don't have it yet. I will definitely own another St one day though. The acrylic is just awesome.


----------



## sivart

Love both flavors but the vintage vibe of acrylic won.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast

sivart said:


> Love both flavors but the vintage vibe of acrylic won.
> View attachment 5554858


That did it! I am sold on the 103 Acrylic. Thanks guys.


----------



## RomeoT

Geof3 said:


> I can say, I just sold my 103st only because I bought the blue SA. Don't have it yet. I will definitely own another St one day though. The acrylic is just awesome.


G, your 103 gets massive wrist time, and I'm sold on the acrylic - looks great! I did manage to scratch it, but a little toothpaste and it was good as new, as well as being minty fresh!


----------



## Horatio

The 103 ST acrylic model can also be had with a high dome sapphire crystal with AR coating on both sides. So you'd still have the black bezel and non-screw down pushers.


----------



## diablogt

The Acrylic just looks much better with the full black bezel and a classic dial.


----------



## heb

I like what cb23 said: "...acrylic is warm and inviting...". I may also add it has a bad ass, super serious affect too. I own an old Bell & Ross Classic B and love it.

heb


----------



## Geof3

So, this thread is actually pretty old... What was the outcome? Did that 50th come and go?


----------



## citjet

I'm not sure that it would be the greatest idea to take a non screw down pusher equipped watch diving. That to me is the advantage of the SA version.

One thing to take into consideration is that the sapphire version is a thicker watch vs the acrylic. Both are beautiful and it's a matter of preference for anyone choosing between the two. 

Given the date of the post, do you now have one?


----------



## rflklzk

I have the acrylic and I tried the sapphire, but it does not have the charisma of the plexi one. The looks of the plexi one is just complete. And the screw down pushers are too complicated. There is no purpose of having them.


----------



## robannenagy

Horatio said:


> The 103 ST acrylic model can also be had with a high dome sapphire crystal with AR coating on both sides. So you'd still have the black bezel and non-screw down pushers.


The trouble with high dome sapphire crystal's is that you get the milky colour around the perimeter of the crystal, which kind of ruins the look of the dial in my opinion.


----------



## aslan

Definitely acrylic ,this is one of the reasons i love my speedmaster .


----------



## Dre

I voted with my wallet and got the acrylic one. It quite literally arrived an hour ago. Several reasons why I went for this one versus the sapphire one:
- It's a little thinner. Chronos, by their nature, are thick watches. The solid caseback lets it sit on the wrist just a tiny bit lower.
- Lack of dehumidifying hole in case. Near as I can tell, the sapphire 103 has it's case drilled for the dehumidifying capsule. It doesn't come with one though, there's just a screw there to seal that hole. At least the base 103 St SA doesn't. If there's no dehumidifying capsule there, I'd rather not have that hole in the case staring at me whenever I look at my wrist.
- It feels like a chrono from a bygone era, only available brand new.

Now that I have it in my hands, I'm very happy with my choice.


----------



## rflklzk

Dre said:


> I voted with my wallet and got the acrylic one. It quite literally arrived an hour ago. Several reasons why I went for this one versus the sapphire one:
> - It's a little thinner. Chronos, by their nature, are thick watches. The solid caseback lets it sit on the wrist just a tiny bit lower.
> - Lack of dehumidifying hole in case. Near as I can tell, the sapphire 103 has it's case drilled for the dehumidifying capsule. It doesn't come with one though, there's just a screw there to seal that hole. At least the base 103 St SA doesn't. If there's no dehumidifying capsule there, I'd rather not have that hole in the case staring at me whenever I look at my wrist.
> - It feels like a chrono from a bygone era, only available brand new.
> 
> Now that I have it in my hands, I'm very happy with my choice.


Congrats! Hope you'll be happy with your watch!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Charles

Love the look of the Acrylic. Definitely my next SINN piece. Congrats


----------



## Ar.Parask

I own a 103 Klassik which has the saphire crystal case but also the argon technology as well. I cannot honestly say that I like it more than the acrylic! So wise choice and congratulations! I am sure you will love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

I have an older version of 103STSA with friction bezel and I quite like this combination.

Of course the current offering are very nice too, sapphire or acrylic.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horatio

And the FLYBACK no less. You won't find _that_ new....with either crystal.


----------



## Horatio

_deleted_


----------



## Horatio

robannenagy said:


> The trouble with high dome sapphire crystal's is that you get the milky colour around the perimeter of the crystal, which kind of ruins the look of the dial in my opinion.


Not sure what you could be seeing there. I have one I bought new 15 years ago and another less than a year old, both with sapphires, and they're both _crystal _clear across the entire dial viewed from any angle. The acrylic, on the other hand (no puns intended here), distorts the edges even when viewed straight on. At least one person has expressed that they actually like that though, preferring a distorted dial.


----------



## rflklzk

Horatio said:


> Not sure what you could be seeing there. I have one I bought new 15 years ago and another less than a year old, both with sapphires, and they're both _crystal _clear across the entire dial viewed from any angle. The acrylic, on the other hand (no puns intended here), distorts the edges even when viewed straight on. At least one person has expressed that they actually like that though, preferring a distorted dial.


I just noticed that the crystal indeed doesn't distort the image. Wow

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

Could anyone post a photo taken from the side of a 103 st classic but with a sapphire crystal. Just want to compare to my plexi version

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyg321

Hi ive just got the Sinn 103 a sa b and its a stunning watch and for the price you cant go wrong. ;-)


----------



## wkw

rflklzk said:


> Could anyone post a photo taken from the side of a 103 st classic but with a sapphire crystal. Just want to compare to my plexi version
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


This is the side of a 103 Ar UTC. Not a ST model. Hope it helps


----------



## rflklzk

Unfortunately not, but anyway thanks. I heard you can make a combination of 103 St with a sapphire crystal and I wonder how it looks comparing to acrylic. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

rflklzk said:


> Unfortunately not, but anyway thanks. I heard you can make a combination of 103 St with a sapphire crystal and I wonder how it looks comparing to acrylic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


This is an OOP STSA and I speculate the bezel is similar to the ST.


----------



## rflklzk

Yes, thanks. That's what I meant. There is some kind of steel ring around it, isnt't there?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

wkw said:


> This is the side of a 103 Ar UTC. Not a ST model. Hope it helps


Love the beat blasted finish


----------



## wkw

rflklzk said:


> Yes, thanks. That's what I meant. There is some kind of steel ring around it, isnt't there?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yes, mine does. FYI, I bought this watch 16 years ago so I am not sure if it is identical to the current ST.


----------



## wkw

Ar.Parask said:


> Love the beat blasted finish


Thanks. I love the matt finish !!


----------



## Horatio

Curious how the sapphire looks on the ST as well. That inner steel ring around the crystal is part of the case, not the bezel, on the ST SA and others, and it seems it's needed to hold the sapphire crystal. But the basic ST doesn't have that, and if it did you couldn't fit the all black bezel to it. So what do they do? It seems it would have to be a different crystal design than used on the other 103's.


----------



## rflklzk

Horatio said:


> Curious how the sapphire looks on the ST as well. That inner steel ring around the crystal is part of the case, not the bezel, on the ST SA and others, and it seems it's needed to hold the sapphire crystal. But the basic ST doesn't have that, and if it did you couldn't fit the all black bezel to it. So what do they do? It seems it would have to be a different crystal design than used on the other 103's.


I hope so, because I don't feel the metal ring around the sapphire. I hope that they have a nicely domed crystal such as the one in my LLD.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rflklzk

Jball1125 said:


> I dont own either but what stands out the most to me is the bezel. The acrylic has a full black bezel while the sapphire version has a stainless trim, personally I prefer the latter, on the other hand I think I would prefer the "slimness" of the acrylic version.


The acrylic is much slimmer indeed. The st sa was just too big for me

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

